# 14x7 on a 78 coupe deville, who ride this way?



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

a lot of people told me i cant roll with 14x7 in the back of 77-84 deville, unless they are d's...

Who here have 14x7 in the back of a caddy? are they d's or chinas? do they hub?


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

my first lowrider was a 78 coupe with 14x7s u just have to roll or trim the inside of the qaurter panel


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i have daytons now, no rub with a 175 tire, i had chinas and they rubbed a bit on one side, but it wasnt bad, and only when i went over big bumps....


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

well i got my first set of 14x7, will try next week... i will keep you posted.
thanks you both.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i should add, with a 185 , i even get rub with d's, im sure a china would rub badly, go with a 175 series tire....


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

or just go wit 13's


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Nov 14 2010, 08:21 AM~19063835
> *a lot of people told me i cant roll with 14x7 in the back of 77-84 deville, unless they are d's...
> 
> Who here have 14x7 in the back of a caddy? are they d's or chinas? do they hub?
> *


well there used to be a new topic every single week on here of people asking why their tires rub on their 7" wide china rims on their caddys. Everything from 77 up to 92 and then on to big bodies. Considering there have been hundreds of topics of people saying they rub and nobody saying they work I would have to guess they will rub. Maybe not just sitting there but as soon as you hit a bump they will. Roll D's or 6" wide chinas


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Nov 14 2010, 03:57 PM~19065979
> *or just go wit 13's
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ride homie


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

so, whats the huge big difference between chinas and d's, on size matters? talking about 14x7 of course...
well i im going to try 14x7 chinas, because thats whats available here in brasil, maybe someday i can find a set of daytons for the right price.


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Nov 14 2010, 07:49 PM~19067398
> *so, whats the huge big difference between chinas and d's, on size matters? talking about 14x7 of course...
> well i im going to try 14x7 chinas, because thats whats available here in brasil, maybe someday i can find a set of daytons for the right price.
> *


the offsets are diffrent


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

by what 2 centimeters? 1"?
thats just crazy...


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 14 2010, 04:46 PM~19066246
> *thats a bad ride homie
> *


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

I got 

185 - 70 - 14 Hankook tires

on my 87 Cadliac Brougham thats all around. I just bought it the other weekend the guy I bought it from told me I had 14" X 7" in the front and 14" X 6" on the back. And the guys from the shop I wanted to order new wires from also told me that I should go 14" X 7" in the front and 14" X 6" in the back because it may rub if the rims are 14" X 7" on the back.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Nov 14 2010, 07:21 AM~19063835
> *a lot of people told me i cant roll with 14x7 in the back of 77-84 deville, unless they are d's...
> 
> Who here have 14x7 in the back of a caddy? are they d's or chinas? do they hub?
> *


I have 14x7 chinas with p175/75r/14s all around and they don't rub.
I trimmed the inner flange and smoothed it out with a grinder.
:biggrin:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks, you all...

I will get wires anytime soon, will roll 14x7 in the back,


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I would just go with 14x6s, I actually think I' stating to like that look better myself


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rags_87Caddy_@Nov 17 2010, 12:03 AM~19089581
> *I got
> 
> 185 - 70 - 14 Hankook tires
> ...


185's... :barf: as well as 14x6's ... :barf:


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 17 2010, 10:41 PM~19098362
> *185's... :barf: as well as 14x6's ... :barf:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

nahhh been crazy by 14x7 in the back...

Caddy is the new impala... LOL...


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if it makes any difference at all or if its even been mentioned before. But when I had bought my 24" spokes it came with 2 dayton adapters (10 holes) and 2 china adapters (15 holes). I noticed the china adapters are a bit thicker then the dayton adapters, would that be the reason chinas rub on the skirts and daytons don't?


----------

